# Churchill's Secret Warriors



## RyanSC (Oct 31, 2014)

Has anyone read this?? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/boo...warriors-broke-hearts-rules-Nazis-spirit.html



> In Italy in 1945, one regular officer told Lassen that he and his wild bunch were a disgrace. What, he thundered, would the enemy think of them, if they were found not just dead, but unshaven? It is certainly true he was no respecter of bureaucratic authority. After every raid, he and other key commanders were supposed to file an operational report. But he detested all such paperwork and his reports famously consisted of no more than five words: ‘Landed. Killed Germans. F***ed off.’



This book is next on my list.


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2014)

I haven't read that book but Ive read a few accounts of that guy. He was SAS, not sure about the SOE stuff though...


----------



## Gunz (Nov 1, 2014)

Interesting. From what I've found he was with 62 Commando, the SSRF, which was a unit in the then-designated British "Commandos." I looked through Vol 3 of _The Last Lion _and was surprised not to see any specific mention of Lassen, although there are plenty of references to the formation and activities of Hugh Dalton's SOE. 62 Commando was under the Special Operations Executive. Apparently after the war Lassen joined the SBS in the Mideast.

Good find, @RyanSC


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Interesting. From what I've found he was with 62 Commando, the SSRF, which was a unit in the then-designated British "Commandos." I looked through Vol 3 of _The Last Lion _and was surprised not to see any specific mention of Lassen, although there are plenty of references to the formation and activities of Hugh Dalton's SOE. 62 Commando was under the Special Operations Executive. *Apparently after the war Lassen joined the SBS in the Mideast*.
> 
> Good find, @RyanSC



Anders Lassen was a Commando, then was SBS, attached to the SAS, he was killed in 1945 in Italy.



> Rank:
> Major
> Service No:
> 234907
> ...



http://www.cwgc.org/find-war-dead/casualty/1716704/LASSEN, ANDERS FREDERICK EMIL V. SCHAU


----------



## Gunz (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks, Pardus, I got some bum info there. Again, interesting to learn that SBS was originally a sub-unit of SAS.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Thanks, Pardus, I got some bum info there. Again, interesting to learn that SBS was originally a sub-unit of SAS.



The evolution of spec ops during WWII is pretty interesting. The Brit Commandos were basically the forerunner of most later units, Brit Paratroopers, SAS, US Rangers, plus a few European country's spec ops units.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 6, 2014)

_Very cool. _(Not to mention Jeremy Clarkson. ) And the regular Army hated them and did its best to disband them. Imagine that


----------

